# Philadelphia: Worth a Visit



## DGS49

I came here a couple days ago to see the Museum of the American Revolution.  It alone makes Philly worth a visit.  Among many other things, teaching a lot about the Revolution, they have Washington's Tent.  No shit.  It is cool.

But I have found a lot of other stuff around here.  The Constitution Center, Independence Hall, Jewish Museum, African American museum, Eastern Penitentiary, Independence Seaport Museum (better than I thought it would be), Christ Church, etc., etc.  Lots of "Ben Franklin-focused" stuff.  I went on a tour called the "Founding Fathers Tour of Philadelphia" and it was outstanding.

The heart of the City is relatively compact, walkable, and it is both attractive and safe.  Lots of great architecture to see, good restaurants, WaWa...what more can you ask.

My ONLY gripe is the abundance of panhandlers. I think I was hit up about once every block while I was walking the City.  I gave away about $10 and ran out long before I got back to my room.  Maybe I look like a soft touch.

Seriously, if you are in the neighborhood, you could spend some very enjoyable and informative time here in Philadelphia.


----------



## ABikerSailor

If you are in Philly, and you don't get a cheesesteak from Geno's or the other place across the street from it (both claim to have invented it), then you have wasted your trip.

Or...................do what I did, and get one from each and decide for yourself which is better.  There is a lot of dissent on that particular subject in Philly.


----------



## Mindful

I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.




You’ve seen the best of it.


----------



## alang1216

DGS49 said:


> I came here a couple days ago to see the Museum of the American Revolution.  It alone makes Philly worth a visit.  Among many other things, teaching a lot about the Revolution, they have Washington's Tent.  No shit.  It is cool.
> 
> But I have found a lot of other stuff around here.  The Constitution Center, Independence Hall, Jewish Museum, African American museum, Eastern Penitentiary, Independence Seaport Museum (better than I thought it would be), Christ Church, etc., etc.  Lots of "Ben Franklin-focused" stuff.  I went on a tour called the "Founding Fathers Tour of Philadelphia" and it was outstanding.
> 
> The heart of the City is relatively compact, walkable, and it is both attractive and safe.  Lots of great architecture to see, good restaurants, WaWa...what more can you ask.
> 
> My ONLY gripe is the abundance of panhandlers. I think I was hit up about once every block while I was walking the City.  I gave away about $10 and ran out long before I got back to my room.  Maybe I look like a soft touch.
> 
> Seriously, if you are in the neighborhood, you could spend some very enjoyable and informative time here in Philadelphia.


My son moved there a number of years ago so I've gotten to know the city pretty well.  It is great city, gritty maybe but with lots to see and do and eat and a really nice mix of trains, buses, and, yes, old-time trollies.  Getting around is easy.  Also a very affordable city.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve seen the best of it.
Click to expand...


How do you know, Mr. Cynic?


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve seen the best of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know, Mr. Cynic?
Click to expand...



  How do you think, Dora?


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve seen the best of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know, Mr. Cynic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think, Dora?
Click to expand...


I don't know. I never asked her.


----------



## strollingbones

mutter museum


----------



## martybegan

I would have to visit some of the Trading Places locations.

Movie Tourist: Trading Places (1983)


----------



## Camp

ABikerSailor said:


> If you are in Philly, and you don't get a cheesesteak from Geno's or the other place across the street from it (both claim to have invented it), then you have wasted your trip.
> 
> Or...................do what I did, and get one from each and decide for yourself which is better.  There is a lot of dissent on that particular subject in Philly.


I am old enough to remember when real cheesesteaks came with genuine Italian provolone cheese and not slathered with melted American Velveeta.


----------



## Mindful

I've transited through the airport so many times, I really should visit the city.


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Philly, and you don't get a cheesesteak from Geno's or the other place across the street from it (both claim to have invented it), then you have wasted your trip.
> 
> Or...................do what I did, and get one from each and decide for yourself which is better.  There is a lot of dissent on that particular subject in Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am old enough to remember when real cheesesteaks came with genuine Italian provolone cheese and not slathered with melted American Velveeta.
Click to expand...


I alternate between the two choices. The provolone adds a nice bite, but the Cheez Wiz (who uses Velveeta?) penetrates the sandwich far better making it a true blend of meat and cheese. 

I also get mine with onions, and sometimes peppers.


----------



## westwall

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve seen the best of it.
Click to expand...






Not even close.  The old section of Philadelphia is beautiful.


----------



## Mindful

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve seen the best of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.  The old section of Philadelphia is beautiful.
Click to expand...


I'll have to do a stopover next time. There's a train that runs downtown from the airport.


----------



## westwall

Mindful said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to visit Philly. I've been through the airport so many times, yet never gone into the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve seen the best of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.  The old section of Philadelphia is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to do a stopover next time. There's a train that runs downtown from the airport.
Click to expand...





I suggest you do it.  It really is.   The USS Olympia is anchored there too.  She is the last of the Great White Fleet.


----------



## Camp

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Philly, and you don't get a cheesesteak from Geno's or the other place across the street from it (both claim to have invented it), then you have wasted your trip.
> 
> Or...................do what I did, and get one from each and decide for yourself which is better.  There is a lot of dissent on that particular subject in Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am old enough to remember when real cheesesteaks came with genuine Italian provolone cheese and not slathered with melted American Velveeta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I alternate between the two choices. The provolone adds a nice bite, but the Cheez Wiz (who uses Velveeta?) penetrates the sandwich far better making it a true blend of meat and cheese.
> 
> I also get mine with onions, and sometimes peppers.
Click to expand...

OK, I didn't know what the orange cheese was. I just assumed it was Velveeta. I've been eating cheesesteaks with fried onions, mushrooms, sweet peppers, ketchup, and provolone my whole life.


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Philly, and you don't get a cheesesteak from Geno's or the other place across the street from it (both claim to have invented it), then you have wasted your trip.
> 
> Or...................do what I did, and get one from each and decide for yourself which is better.  There is a lot of dissent on that particular subject in Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am old enough to remember when real cheesesteaks came with genuine Italian provolone cheese and not slathered with melted American Velveeta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I alternate between the two choices. The provolone adds a nice bite, but the Cheez Wiz (who uses Velveeta?) penetrates the sandwich far better making it a true blend of meat and cheese.
> 
> I also get mine with onions, and sometimes peppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I didn't know what the orange cheese was. I just assumed it was Velveeta. I've been eating cheesesteaks with fried onions, mushrooms, sweet peppers, ketchup, and provolone my whole life.
Click to expand...


The Velveeta/Cheez Wiz war is one that is fought over and over, by fans of over-processed delicious goo.


----------



## 22lcidw

Camp said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Philly, and you don't get a cheesesteak from Geno's or the other place across the street from it (both claim to have invented it), then you have wasted your trip.
> 
> Or...................do what I did, and get one from each and decide for yourself which is better.  There is a lot of dissent on that particular subject in Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am old enough to remember when real cheesesteaks came with genuine Italian provolone cheese and not slathered with melted American Velveeta.
Click to expand...

Usually there are a few choices of cheese....Velveeta, Provolone or White American. Most hoagie shops use White American unless you request different.


----------



## DGS49

At one point I made the "mistake" of ordering a "Philly cheesesteak."  I was corrected quickly..."No need to say 'Philly' when you are here"...It was as good as expected.  The basic stuff (thin-sliced steak, peppers, onions, provolone) is ubiquitous, but a great bun makes all the difference.

Kinda like yoga pants in that regard.


----------



## 22lcidw

Cheez Wiz in a number 10 can that is on a grill being warmed to soften it has a paint stick in it to slather on a steak sandwich. There is also a roast pork sandwich with broccolirobs on it with or without provolone cheese. The cheese could be lunchmeat style on the roll or naturally sharp that you nibble on. Not sold everywhere. Tony Luke's sandwich franchise and D'Nics in the Reading Terminal are places that sell it. There are more.


----------

